# ih help



## redbone (Feb 6, 2014)

How good is a ih 184 for planting food plots for deer and 
Working in the woods? I just picked up a 184 with a loader and deck.
I would like to plant small food plots .5 to 1 acre sections.
Hand seed 
Pull small disk on ball maybe a single row plow
Push over some brush and drag some brush and trees.
plow snow also in winter..

Thanks for input


----------



## Farmer87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Wat year is it


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think these were built from 1977 to 1980. If it's in good shape and everything works, or you can get it working, I think you got a fine tractor for what you want it for. The three point hitch was a category I, but was optional. Does yours have one? For small plots of .5 to 1 acre and for doing a little clearing and pushing snow, I think you have a great little tractor.


----------



## redbone (Feb 6, 2014)

1969 ih 184
Runs and works good.
Loader works nice.
People used it for clearing large horse arena. 
No 3 point only hitch ball.

I also have a 446 case and 125 cub
I was thinking this 184 would provide better power and ground
Clearance for in woods.. also my woods flat dry mature trees 
High ground sandy north mi soil.


----------



## redbone (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry it is 79


----------



## Farmer87 (Feb 5, 2014)

That tractor will be fine for wat your going to be doing with it


----------



## redbone (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks
I sure hope so lol I like the way it looks so much
If it did not work out I would never sell it..
It would end up barn and yard art..


----------

